# How to set up Hovabator?



## devsharkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi! I know you're supposed to set up each incubator differently, and I now have a Hovabator for my Greek tortoise eggs.

But how do I set it up for my eggs? Do I put them in deli cups? Or just cover the bottom with sand and cover the eggs? 

Please help!


----------



## JoeImhof (Feb 4, 2013)

devsharkey said:


> Hi! I know you're supposed to set up each incubator differently, and I now have a Hovabator for my Greek tortoise eggs.
> 
> But how do I set it up for my eggs? Do I put them in deli cups? Or just cover the bottom with sand and cover the eggs?
> 
> Please help!


I'd put a container in the hovibator, with vermiculite. I put the eggs in vermiculite with about 1/2 buried and 1/2 not. I do not cover the individual container (s) inside, but some do.


----------



## Greg T (Feb 5, 2013)

I just had my first batch of eggs show up and bought a Little Giant which is basically identical to the Hovabator. I read many threads on this and everybody does it a bit differently. I was going to use a container but changed my mind after reading some other ideas. I went with putting vermiculite in the base section and placing the eggs half-way deep around the edges. I just didn't like how close the container was to the heating element. I think this worked out real well.





[/img]


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2013)

I put my eggs in plastic shoe boxes with the lid on and a few small holes drilled in the sides for some ventilation. I have found it very difficult to maintain proper consistent humidity with eggs loose in an incubator. With the shoe box method I basically set it and forget it. I might add a small amount of water to the vermiculite once or twice during the entire course of incubation, but mostly I leave it alone. With open style incubation I was having to add water several times a week and I had to keep open bowls of water in the incubator and refill those constantly too. Either method will work, but a mostly closed container requires less maintenance and offers more stable conditions.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 9, 2013)

Tom does your method work well for sulcata eggs? I'd like to try a new technique since I didn't have much luck last time.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2013)

I kind of agree about being close to the element. My sandwich Tupperware containers are 2" tall and im always paranoid a hatching will climb out but if they were any higher they would be too close to the element.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Tom does your method work well for sulcata eggs? I'd like to try a new technique since I didn't have much luck last time.



That's usually the only species I'm hatching out. I've incubated eggs for other people in past though, so I know it works with other species too.




Hustler said:


> I kind of agree about being close to the element. My sandwich Tupperware containers are 2" tall and im always paranoid a hatching will climb out but if they were any higher they would be too close to the element.



Keep a lid on it.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Tom , I varied my first clutches technique (hatched 4 of 6)for my 2nd sulcata clutch and only two of the 15 eggs showed any development. The second time I used a bigger container that probably allowed to much air flow and I'm thinking had the humidity to low. I'm not positive. So now with this fresh new third clutch of 19 I'm determined to have better results.


----------

